# NDT - best time for blood tests



## evej13 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi All,

Just a quick couple of questions. I had read somewhere that the TSH varies during the day, and can't find that reference. There were also suggestions there as to what time of day to get your blood work done. Does anyone have it?

Also, I am on 150MG NDT, where I take 60MG first thing in the morning, 60MG at 2pm, and 30MG at 8pm. I don't take my morning NDT on the day of testing, but what about that 8pm? Should I skip that one as well?

My daughter is on 75MG NDT, taking 45MG at 9am, and 30MG at 8pm. Should she skip her 8pm as well as her 9am the morning of her blood tests?

Thanks,

Eve


----------

